# How is Parc Soleil - new HGVC orlando resort?



## yumdrey (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, I am trying to make reservation for Orlando trip. I am going there with DH and 3 sons. I stayed at International Dr. before, and I need your advice who stayed at Parc Soleil. Is there noisy due to construction? Since it is a new resort, I guess Parc Soleil has more luxury features than International Dr., is that right? I cannot find any review on TUG or other site.
Please give me some comment on this new resort. Thanks!


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 31, 2009)

This property is not open yet.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 31, 2009)

*Doesn't open until May 21*

From the Hilton.com website
"This hotel will be joining the Hilton Family soon and is presently accepting reservations for arrival May 21, 2009 and beyond"
http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hot...cations-Club-Florida/index.do?ctyhocn=MCOMDGV

Here are some links regarding the new resort
http://hgvcdirect.com/rubylake/index.html
http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hot...-Grand-Vacations-Club-Florida/photoGallery.do
http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hot...rand-Vacations-Club-Florida/videoTour.do?id=1


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 31, 2009)

I go to Orlando 3-4 times a year, which is one of the reasons I love HGVC... there is great availability there all the time.  I enjoy both the Tuscany (Int'l Drive) and SeaWorld locations.. and can't wait for the new Parc Soleil to open!  

They are showing the earliest booking right now at the very end of May.  I have reservations there the first week in June.  I will be happy to report back as soon as I am able!

One thing that I am wary of with new properties... opening of a very few units when the majority of the resort is one big construction project.  This was my experience at the Grand Pacific Marbrisa in Carlsbad.  They only have one small building open (which is why there is so little availability) and the other 20 or so buildings are still under construction!


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a May reservation for this resort, but back in October they switched me to I-drive/Tuscany resort because they said the resort would not open as originally scheduled.

I've since made another reservation for this resort for next October. And I found a good cash rate on Hilton.com for 2 days in June. The rate was comparable to open season rates, but included Hhonors points. Since I made that reservation, the cash rates for the same dates have doubled!


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for your input!
I am going in December, when my boys have winter break.
It's weird, I can see the availability through "classic booking", but "revolution booking" cannot see Parc Soleil.
Looking forward the reviews from early visitors!


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 1, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> I've since made another reservation for this resort for next October. And I found a good cash rate on Hilton.com for 2 days in June. The rate was comparable to open season rates, but included Hhonors points. Since I made that reservation, the cash rates for the same dates have doubled!


This is a great idea... I forgot to check the rates through the HHonors website. Not only would I get HHonors points, but stay credit (towards maintaining my Diamond status), a room upgrade,  and also free breakfast! I have to remember to check rates periodically.


----------



## GTLINZ (Apr 17, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> I had a May reservation for this resort, but back in October they switched me to I-drive/Tuscany resort because they said the resort would not open as originally scheduled.



I have a reservation on opening weekend (Sat May 23rd checkout Tue May 26th) and a "sales presentation" on Sunday morning. Hilton cold-called me with a good deal so I broke up an existing Sanibel reservation to hit Orlando on the way down to South FL. :whoopie: 

I will post an update to this thread after the trip.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 17, 2009)

GTLINZ said:


> I have a reservation on opening weekend (Sat May 23rd checkout Tue May 26th) and a "sales presentation" on Sunday morning...



It may even have been a _great_ deal, so what the heck.
I'll admit to having done a (cough) "owner update" back when it was Midtown.  But I've decided that life is too short to waste another  morning letting some slimy salesperp raise my blood pressure... unless, that is, they were to offer me $1.6 million to go to an island (Ref: Miles cashes in on "Lost").


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone notice that this property started showing in "Open Season" availability today?  No delay at all.  Only two night stays bookable now, since it opens 5/21.  Less than 30 days away...  :whoopie:


----------

